# Welsh: so



## Wally_the_Rabbit

I would like to say the following in Welsh:
"My 2 young sons get up at 6 o clock so I have get up at 6 o clock too"
How do you say the "so in that sentence?
My try for the rest of the sentence is:
"mae fy dau fab ifanc I yn codi am chwech o'r gloch (so) mae rhaid i mi codi am chwech o'r gloch hefyd."

Diolch yn fawr!


----------



## AndrasBP

My Welsh is basic but I think the word "felly" can be used in your example.


----------



## Tegs

As Andras said, _felly _works in your sentence: 

"mae fy *n*au fab ifanc *i* yn codi am chwech o'r gloch *felly* mae*'n* rhaid i mi codi am chwech o'r gloch hefyd."


----------



## analeeh

You don't need the yn - you can definitely say mae rhaid i... 

Imi should be spelt as one word I think.


----------



## spindlemoss

Yeah, the "yn" is optional, but you wouldn't spell "i mi" as "imi" unless you're being particularly formal.


----------



## Highland Thing

A bit late, but anyway:
felly is right; "i mi" is right, "i fi" also possible (it's what I say/write); "mae rhaid" or just "rhaid" is best, though "mae'n rhaid" is also possible.
But it should be "rhaid i mi/fi *godi*", not "codi" (grammatical mutation).


----------



## Tegs

Ah, well spotted. I didn't see that mistake, but you're right, codi does need to be mutated here


----------

